# Does the Boss GT8 have a delay looper?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It seems like somehting it would have, but I cant find reference to it anywhere. Anyone own one?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Yes. The "Delay" effect has a sound-on-sound mode, but it only lets you record and loop 2.8 secs of material.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks!
Thats not nearly enough for my purposes...I'll keep looking for a Timefactor or EHX SMMH. At which point I may as well just stick with pedals vs. mfx.


----------

